# keeping locusts alive



## white (May 16, 2009)

my locusts die off quicker than my chams can eat them.i feed them greens and are kept warm by a heat mat,but they still die


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Heat mats just dont do it.
I worked in the labs breeding these years ago.
We used 100 watt bulbs in cages to get them hot.
( I think they were 100 watt anyway, it was over 30 years ago )
They need lots of heat, plenty of food and good ventilation.
Hope this helps.
Stephen


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

i keep mine with alot of heat in a bigish tank and feed them salad leaves everyday and bran etc etc and give them insect water they live for weeks unless they breed


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just keep my locusts in a tub on my beardies viv, I feed daily with fresh veg. Some do die but not many. I even had a few molt into adults this month.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

As per the above, old fish tank on top of the viv.

We loose very few, most of them slowly mature throughout the Month (we buy a bag of 100 monthly.)

They do seem to need a little bit of room though, keeping them even in cricket keepers just didn't seem to work.

HTH


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

It depends on how many you have. If youre only buying one or two tubs then they will survive if you keep them warm and fed.
However I buy at least two bags, thats 200 locusts. I keep tham in a clearseal fish tank with a vivarium lid. They are only heated by a household light bulb. fed fresh veg when needed. they thrive.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

i use a 45x45x45 exo terra with a 100w spotlight bulb with reflector there is plenty of ventiltion to keep it bone dry ive had no problems yet and now spring is here feed them on grass its free


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

I keep mine in the airing cupboard with a 100w bulb on for 12 hours a day above the plastic tank they live in and they thrive. Get the odd one dying but very few.


----------

